# at the hospital. my daughter is on the way.



## Dirtydmc (Aug 1, 2011)

Yay! Baby time! Chevelle Ann Marie mcentire. August 1 2011. Moms in the room, we've been here since 11pm lastnight. I'm so happy. I can't wait to see her little face. I'll post pics as soon as I can.


----------



## TeguLouie (Aug 1, 2011)

cograts!


----------



## lilgonz (Aug 1, 2011)

Congrats!!!!


----------



## JohnMatthew (Aug 1, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## Jefroka (Aug 1, 2011)

Congratulations!


...Jefroka


----------



## Dirtydmc (Aug 1, 2011)

Ten hours and counting.


----------



## Josh (Aug 1, 2011)

Congrats!


----------



## Rhetoric (Aug 1, 2011)

Aw congrats!


----------



## Dirtydmc (Aug 1, 2011)

14 hours in. Been awake for 30 hours. I'm so tired. Will not sleep. Almost home chevelle.


----------



## Neeko (Aug 1, 2011)

GRATZ!! on your 0.1.0 hehe


----------



## yoyocrazy (Aug 1, 2011)

lol 0.1.0
congrats!


----------



## Dirtydmc (Aug 1, 2011)

Still waiting. This is the longest I've been awake since I was high on LSD in my early twentys.


----------



## yoyocrazy (Aug 1, 2011)

still?drinkin monsters lol


----------



## Dirtydmc (Aug 1, 2011)

yoyocrazy said:


> still?drinkin monsters lol



Monsters give me the runs. . Water broke at 1030 lastnight. It's almost 6pm.


Bobby called today. He shiped my Argentine. Woot woot! Two new babies at home on the same day. We are all excited.


----------



## Rhetoric (Aug 1, 2011)

Dirtydmc said:


> Still waiting. This is the longest I've been awake since I was high on LSD in my early twentys.



LMAO. 

Hopefully you get to meet your beautiful little girl soon!


----------



## Dirtydmc (Aug 1, 2011)

She at ten cm. And plus one depth. It's on! Finally.


----------



## yoyocrazy (Aug 1, 2011)

lol...lmao lets go?


----------



## s4sainz (Aug 1, 2011)

Congrats on the litter  its a beautiful blessing
I have a girl incubating in the oven too, lol


----------



## JohnMatthew (Aug 1, 2011)

Good luck!


----------



## turtlepunk (Aug 1, 2011)

how exciting! CONGRATS!!!!


----------



## laurarfl (Aug 3, 2011)

Congrats! NEw babies are so exciting!!


----------

